# Virides Enclosures for the Gold Coast Expo - Getting Produced



## Virides (Jun 3, 2011)

We have designed up our own enclosures for the show which will showcase our current products and our new products. Also they will showcase new approaches to enclosure design. Today these enclosures are getting routered out and soon will be getting other elements laser cut also.

I will post up some images when I get them back, should have something to show tommorow


----------



## mysteryman (Jun 3, 2011)

you are a tease, saying u got something cool to show then telling us we gotta wait.

looks like i wont be getting any work done tomorrow, cause i'll be checking every 5 mins


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah yeah , so you keep saying .... We have a new product , but we have nothing to show you


----------



## Virides (Jun 3, 2011)

In most cases, we are updating you on the progress of something, be it the track, or alarm, etc. But a picture should only ever be shown when we have the final product 100% ready.

This enclosure is not really a product of ours, so I will instead be showing a progression of it.

Sorry to get you all excited  Patience


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 3, 2011)

Bugger them all let them wait till the Gold Coast Reptile Expo...that's what we are doing......haha.


----------



## 1woma (Jun 4, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> Bugger them all let them wait till the Gold Coast Reptile Expo...that's what we are doing......haha.



some of us r to far away for the gold coast expo..... us South Australians have to live out these expos through the photos and threads of others ;-(


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 4, 2011)

1woma said:


> some of us r to far away for the gold coast expo..... us South Australians have to live out these expos through the photos and threads of others ;-(


 sorry ........bahahahahahahaha.....no really, sorry....flights are pretty cheap if you book early though. You guys in SA dont get anything do you


----------



## Virides (Jun 4, 2011)

Here are some photos of one of the Enclosures. Made from Porta Pine Panel from bunnings milled out with a router. The doors will have glass retained behind the motifs. There will be stainless handles on these. The background doesn't show much, you will see what will happen here later on 

The other enclosure will feature our sliding glass track.

This enclosure is 990 x 600 x 300mm.


----------



## Kyro (Jun 4, 2011)

That looks fantastic, what a clever idea


----------



## Bez84 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice design, maybe a little shallow in the depth department for my taste 
But nice idea look forward to seeing it finished..


----------



## Virides (Jun 4, 2011)

Bez84 said:


> Nice design, maybe a little shallow in the depth department for my taste
> But nice idea look forward to seeing it finished..



This is for display purposes and while it will have a snake in there it is not for prolonged periods (no more than a day at a time).


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 4, 2011)

nice router work....


----------



## 1woma (Jun 5, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> sorry ........bahahahahahahaha.....no really, sorry....flights are pretty cheap if you book early though. You guys in SA dont get anything do you


 
struggling single income family with 3 kids here, one with a disability too so flights are out of our reach as are weekend away from the kids....... your right when you say us south aussies dont get anything but it could be worse.... i could live in WA..... LOL atleast were allowed to keep most snakes here.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 5, 2011)

1woma said:


> struggling single income family with 3 kids here, one with a disability too so flights are out of our reach as are weekend away from the kids....... your right when you say us south aussies dont get anything but it could be worse.... i could live in WA..... LOL atleast were allowed to keep most snakes here.


 I hear you , struggling single income family with 4 kids here.....


----------



## Lielah (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice Virides! I was just looking at your website..keen to see what else you do!

CANT WAIT FOR THE EXPO! : )




Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> Bugger them all let them wait till the Gold Coast Reptile Expo...that's what we are doing......haha.


 
Unfair....lol, been waiting in suspence for a few months now!

(Iv been checking every few days for your website to get back up and running...anyway...hoping to send you an idea soon..i have a space of 240cm x 80cm x 182cm to work with...just waiting for my fussy landlord to let me know if i can keep anther pet! so wish me luck)


----------



## Virides (Jun 15, 2011)

Lielah said:


> Nice Virides! I was just looking at your website..keen to see what else you do!
> 
> CANT WAIT FOR THE EXPO! : )


 
Thanks! You will definately recognise our stand 


============================

With some recent feedback on this thread, I would like to re-itterate that this is not an Enclosure we are producing for sale. It is our personal display for our other products which we sell.

We know that this enclosure is not within the bounds deemed to be sufficient for long term housing of any reptile. Simply a familiar tool to display products in use.

============================

Here is the background done for one of the displays. Laser cut real wood veneer affixed to the back panel.

Very very very time consuming and delicate work. This background took about 10hrs solid work 

Made with Tasmanian Blackwood, Rock Maple, Teak and Victorian Ash.








Currently working on the false ceiling fitted out with downlights and active cooling.


----------



## Virides (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry I haven't posted anything sooner but just been really busy making sure these are done.

And finally now they are.

Here is a shot of the gum tree background. It's not fully fitted out, but is a good idea of what it will eventually look like.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh wow. I love it.
SO wish I could have made it to the Expo this year. Oh well. Another time.
I will be placing an order with you very soon. I adore your products!
Keep up the great work.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 28, 2011)

That looks awesome!
what a wonderful Job!


----------



## Virides (Aug 2, 2011)

Better photos can be seen on our facebook page: Gold Coast Reptile Expo 2011 | Facebook


----------

